# OMG ....................................



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

omg omg omg I'm pregnant did test this morning 5am woke up bursting for a wee so woke DP up to tell him it's test time. did the peeing bit and i walked to our bedroom and the result was already there only took about 15 secs, i keep checking it and it's still there 2 blues your pregnant lines oh my god I'M PREGANT


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

[fly]Fantastic hun I knew it !!!!  [/fly]  Over the moon for you here tos the the next 8 months. 

soo so pleased.

mitch
xx


----------



## 2nd time lucky?? (May 8, 2007)

Fab news there is nothing like a bfp!!!! COngratulations!!

All the best for the next few months...


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Alleybee, so pleased for you honey    ​


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Congratulations Ally, well done. Really pleased for you all. xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Congrats Ally & DH on your BFP!!

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond!

Love and best wishes
Nicky x x x​
[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Ally well done   Im really happy for ya ...

love 

Julie xx xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yay!!!!
congrates to you both!!
hayley


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Congratulations Ally!!  

All the very best for a happy and healthy pregnancy hun, enjoy!!  

Maria xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks everyone just want the 6 week scan done now to make sure it or they are in the correct place i can not relax till  i know they are ok thanks again everyone xx allyson


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Fantastic news hunny!!!! Well done

Kelly x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Congratulations Allyson

                

Wishing you a happy healthy eight months, when do you go for your scan ??
Take good care
Love and hugs
MC xxxxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya MC not booked a scan yet! gonna see my GP next week and try to arrange a scan for 2weeks time. congrats on your bfp, it's great ain't it 

just booked GP going to see him next Thursday, i don't want to scan till after 6 weeks as I'm worried about ectopic have had 2 b4 thats why i have had IVF, but i know that they will not be able to see alot b4 the 6th week so i might as well wait till past 6 weeks so if they  see anything they will know all is OK or if not they'll see straight away. I'm praying that this little one has found a nice safe place to settle in to i don't think my heart could take another upset ex specially as I've got this far allyson


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Allybee

Congratulations sweetie!!! A  !! You're going to be a mummy, how exciting!!!!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------

